# Farewell little Pepper



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP HRH Pepper.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

rip pepper. enjoy that shell!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, she looks so cute in her crown  RIP, Pepper.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Love her little tiara! RIP little Pepper.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Guinea pigs make really great pets.



Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Love her little tiara! RIP little Pepper.


Thanks - I think she won the fashion show that day.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I raised Guinea pigs for my Ag project in High School. Got so attached to them. They really do make wonderful pets and very clean little creatures. RIP little one.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How cute seh was. My boys had hamsters and gerbils and we all loved all of them. Also a couple of rabbits that actually thought they were dogs. One was even litter box trained . You can come to love any animal. And it hurts when you lose them.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

RIP... enjoy your shell. I've heard great things about guinea pigs. Remy keeps begging me for a pet guinea pig, but I don't think it's for the right reasons...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Pepper, , RIP little one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pepper*

Pepper was SO ADORABLE-Rest in peace, little one!! Everyone will take care of you at the Rainbow Bridge!!

So very sorry, BriGuy!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

RIP sweet little Pepper


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, just saw this. I am so sorry about your little piggie!
I love guinea pigs. Currently I have only one, his littermate died when they both were babies and I did not want to get him a buddy, since he appears to be fine by himself.
Guinea pigs are special!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

She looks like a sweetie. My thoughts go out to you and your family. She is watching over you all now, popping in and out of her shell! : )


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace, Princess.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> Oh, just saw this. I am so sorry about your little piggie!
> I love guinea pigs. Currently I have only one, his littermate died when they both were babies and I did not want to get him a buddy, since he appears to be fine by himself.
> Guinea pigs are special!


Thank you! One of our other guinea pigs, Salty, arrived home with us pregnant (we didn't know of course). She had 2 babies, Smores and Brownie. It was so much fun for our kids to be a part of Salty's pregnancy and they were there when she gave birth. Here they are now:









Thank you everyone!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, they are adorable!
I had the same thing happen to me. I adopted a female, already had two other girls and the new one was pregnant and I did not know that. She had three boys and I had to separate them from mom at age 3 weeks. They get sexually mature very fast, as you know, lol. I kept all baby boys, but kept all females and males separate. All of my little piggies afore mentioned have passed on. I only have Cuddles now. I can't find a pic of him right now, I will have to take some more I think, lol.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of Cuddles. He is about 2 1/2 years old, male, Satin, brown agouti.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cuddles is cute - he looks about the same size that Pepper was. Smores and Brownie are a different shape and size, and are much larger. I wonder what their father must have looked like.


----------

